# mahindra 3 pt hitch



## t4keumbw (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a mahindra C27 tractor and the battery went dead. i placed it on charge and when the tractor started up the hitch raised to the up position and it is stuck there. none of the levers do anything. i am lost at where to go to fix this problem.


----------

